# nozzle cleaning & assembly.



## zaid90 (Feb 12, 2012)

The hose going into the nozzle got detached and i didn't notice it for a while. and i think oil/dirt particles got into the nozzle. so i took it apart, and the inner parts just fell out of my hand. 

http://imgur.com/a/6nFYJ

the thing i cant figure out is where the part on the left (smallest part) goes and in what orientation. one side has a flat groove, the other side has a spiral. who knows where this part goes and what orientation? 

also what would be the best way to clean these parts? they seem to have a combination of brass,metal,plastic and painted surfaces, so I'm not sure what to submerge them in to clean them.


----------

